# Holy Cow! You NEED this!



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

For those of you who want to experiment with CNC routing of portraits and such, I MUST pass this along.

I dropped in on a new friend. Dave lives in Tennessee, and he uses a PlasmaCam CNC table to make metal art. But that is NOT what this is about.

I was looking for a GOOD program to convert a photograph into a file that I could either cut out or ROUTE OUT, and Dave pointed me to *the absolute best one* out there.

Bonus ... the program is *FREE!* Or you can pay $2.99 for the ability to download the images into a format for your use on another machine.

It will only run on the IOS platform right now (Mac) but it will work on an iPad or an iPhone. You can use the Apple pen to draw and edit the images, but wait until you give this a try!

The APP is called *IMAENGINE VECTOR* Check it out!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Bummer! No Apples here.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

IMAENGINE VECTOR, is also available for Android and Windows.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Fit crying out loud, I sold my 12.9 iPad Pro that I used for piano lessons . Would have been perfect for this


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Fit crying out loud, I sold my 12.9 iPad Pro that I used for piano lessons . Would have been perfect for this



Oh that blows... did you know adobe illustrator is coming to iPad ??
and maybe a few more years on the ....









ha... photoshop on the pad too... where me been?


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

The rumor of imaengine being available for PCs is wrong. It is *only* for the MAC platform right now.


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

gmercer_48083 said:


> IMAENGINE VECTOR, is also available for Android and Windows.


Nope. It comes up on a search like there is a PC version When you get to the 3rd party download site, it's a bate and switch. On site I looked at had other programs to offer. Another wanted you to download and IOS emulator.

Bummer. I'm a PC guy and not interested in emulator software.

Gary


----------

